# Coffee in Hung Hom?



## stephgadd (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm from England and have been living in HK for over 2 months now. Would love to meet some new people and make more friends. 
So if anyone is around the Hung Hom area and up for coffee, please let me know! 

Thanks, 
Stephanie


----------

